# Older version of a port?



## aragats (Jun 5, 2019)

Is it possible to get an older version of a port?
I'll explain why I need it.

I built sysutils/u-boot-beaglebone and discovered an issue when I use it with BeagleBone Black.
I checked the version: now it's _u-boot-2019.04_. However, the official FreeBSD 12.0 image for the BBB comes with _u-boot-2018.09_ and it has no issues.

So, is it possible to find the corresponding port version? The patches are different.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2019)

aragats said:


> Is it possible to get an older version of a port?


The ports tree is a subversion repository. You can checkout any version you want. 



aragats said:


> So, is it possible to find the corresponding port version?


Look at the commits: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/sysutils/u-boot-beaglebone/Makefile?view=log


----------



## aragats (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks, SirDice !
It helped me to sumbit PR 238344.


----------



## recluce (Jun 12, 2019)

And to make your life easier, you could install ports-mgmt/portdowngrade

Running this in a ports directory, like /usr/ports/sysutils/u-boot-beaglebone will give you a list of all versions (by build number) that exist for the port on subversion. You can then check out any of these builds directly with portdowngrade. 

Note that it will create an identically named subdirectory in the ports directory, in our example, it would create /usr/ports/sysutils/u-boot-beaglebone/u-boot-beaglebone 

cd into that directory and build as usual.


----------

